# which is gentler/kinder way to put down a horse



## AKPaintLover (May 26, 2007)

If it were my horse, I would have the vet give the shot. If it is the same as what they do with other animals, it sort of doses them so they sleep, and then stops their heart...that way there is not trauma involved. 

The vet did that to our dog and it just looked like she went to sleep. It was still REALLY sad, but I could never shoot one of my animals unless there was no other option (out in the back country somewhere with the painful and life ending injury). I don't know from experience if it is traumatizing to the horse, but it sure would traumatize me. 

That is a really sad situation...I hope you the best at such a sad time.


----------



## Grendel (Jan 22, 2008)

uhhh, i would say NO to shooting her.

definantly get the vet out to euthanize her.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

A Vet for sure, if you don't know where to shot are horse it could cause a lot of pain and suffering.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Definitly let the vet do it. We had to have a horse euthanised and she went very peacefully. I had a kitten with an injury I had to shoot. It was a holiday weekend no vet available. It was awful, I had to shoot it several times to kill it. I can't imagine doing it to a horse. It was just awful, thats all I can say.


----------



## Flickergurl15 (Aug 24, 2007)

let the vet put her to sleep. dont shoot her. but there are supplements out that can help arthritis.


----------



## cubbinbaby (Feb 10, 2008)

thank you for all your comments and advise. 
It is really hard as we have had dogs put to sleep which was really peaceful but have heard it is not the same for horses and so that is why i wanted some other opinions on it. we have spent the past 6 yrs treating it and she has done well up until now, now she is in pain and nothing seems to help her, worse on cold days so dont want to try get her through a nother winter it just wouldnt be fair. she is approx 25-30 yrs old and had a hard life up until my mum got her, where now she really does think she is a queen...


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Its the same for a horse, just a bigger dose. God bless and help you in your decision making, its a tough one to make.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Shoot. Its quicker and costs less. But make sure you do it in the right spot.


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I've seen both done. I would choose the injection, if it were my horse.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

.Delete. said:


> Shoot. Its quicker and costs less. But make sure you do it in the right spot.


Cost be damned, my husband and I have had to shoot pets when in a 'no vet available' situation, its just more heart-wrenching. I have lived on a farm most of my life. I've seen death way to many times over the years. I will take a relatively painless shot over a bullet any day. I wish when my time comes I could have the same conveyance. I guess I'm just to much of a soft heart.


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

> Shoot. Its quicker and costs less. But make sure you do it in the right spot.


I'm sorry but why do all your posts sound abusive or cold?


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

If it were me, I would youthanize the horse. But either way they would be put down, there is no right or wrong way to put a horse down.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

From what I've heard (only been present at one euthanasia myself) things can go wrong with both methods. APPARANTLY there is a greater chance of something going wrong with the lethal injection that with shooting (a bolt gun is always used here, never a bullet) but I don't think I've seen statistics to back this up.

Most peole choose euthanasia over shooting, though, because it LOOKS more pleasant. In truth, the horse goes much quicker by a correctly done shot that by a correctly done injection and knows much less about the whole thing (not even the ***** of a needle) but the injection is much nicer to look at and less disturbing for the owner. 

I have no problem with either way really, both have their issues. I suppose it's easier for your horse to have you with them at the end, and if doing it the 'pretty' way is how you are able to be there, it's a good thing.

I wish they would look into that hypoxia (starvation of oxygen) thing as a method of humane euthanasia. Anyone see the 'How to kill a human being' program looking into the death penalty on it? Apparantly the method gives you a euphoric, almost drunk, feeling before you die peaceful and happy. Experiements done find that animals will willingly go back to experience more, without realising it's killing them. They're thinking about bringing it in for animal slaughter since its humane, tidy and very cheap, but research is still in its fairly early stages.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't mean to drag this out but anytime I have had an animal put down by injection they go pretty quick within just a few seconds. At least our horse did and every dog I have had injected. I know when my husband had to shoot his elder dog that he had owned since a puppy, the first bullet didn't do the job and he had to do it again. Very sad experience.

They really do need to look into the hypoxia for euthanizing animals. It sounds like the best thing yet.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

horse_luver4e said:


> I'm sorry but why do all your posts sound abusive or cold?


Most likely because i don't sugar coat anything.

Btw i took offense to the word abusive.


----------



## Brandon (Jan 17, 2008)

I am not sure which method i would use, I want my dog (or future horse) to die a quick and painless death. 

It really comes down to the owner and how they want their dog to die.

P.s.- Delete don't take offense to her comment, your just a straight shooter. I mean back at my step-dads parents house (way out in Welston), they just shot theirs dogs when they where in alot of pain or if they attacked someone or somethin.. I don't know if thats right or wrong thats for you to make your decision on that matter, but thats just how it was out there.


----------



## DGW1949 (Oct 24, 2007)

I grew up dirt-poor and during them years, if we didn't kill something, we didn't eat. So, for a long time, I considered hunting, butchering and eating animals as just a part of life. Over the years, I've also had to shoot a few of my dogs for one reason or another...... and never gave it a second thought.
Then one day when I was much older, I was at a hunting camp just before daylight. And while pulling-on my boots to go hunting......just out of the clear blue, I decided that I'd rather go sit by the fire, make some coffee and watch the sun come up. 
That was 12 years ago and except for one occassion that a stray pit bull attacked my wife in our own yard, I aint killed an animal since.

I aint sure that I have it in me any more, to shoot one of my horses. 
But I aint so sure that I could stand by and watch a Vet kill it either.
The thought of either option makes me physicaly ill.

But when you get right-down to the bottom line.......
They are my animals, so it's my job.
And death, no matter how sad it may be...... is a part of life.

DGW


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

As I work in Medicine and have a full understanding of medication administration I hope I can offer you a good insight on this one.

Injection is the way to go. The vet will give a tranquilizer (which is mixed with an extremely strong pain killer) to your horse,that will make them very calm and relaxed, to the point where nothing really matters around them. Once they are comfortable they are then given the injection that euthanizes them. They have no idea that it is happening, and they will feel no pain.

Ever had surgery? the way you feel as you are given the medication as you are rendered unconscious is the same as how the horses will feel.

I have had to put down a few horses in the past and I have no regrets going this way whatsoever.

Shooting an animal is not only no guarantee that the horse will die immediately (bad location, bad aim)but what a coward way to get rid of a horse. An Animal that has given you years of work and wonderful moments deserves to go it the most humane way available.


----------



## millie (Feb 18, 2008)

*inject*

i would def get the vet to inject the horse. i have just had to do the same thing. its horrible, any way is! but u have to b cruel to b kind. the vet gives the horse an injection 1st to relax him, ten he will euthanase him. they do go very quickly and peacefully.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm throwing in a bit of a curveball:
I've heard that when animals are put down, they are administered a paralytic agent so they do get tired and appear to go to sleep, but they're really paralyzed - so when they're finally administered the lethal injection, they can't react to it, so we really don't know if they're dying peacefully or if they're really in a tremendous amount of pain. Does that make sense? I heard this in relation to human lethal injection as well.. 
Please please tell me if I'm incorrect - I really do want to be wrong about this!!


----------



## Cowgirl74 (Feb 14, 2008)

I had one of my horses put down last year by the vet. I have to say it was very peaceful. He was first given a sedative shot. Then a catheter was inserted into his neck, and the final injection. It was very quick. But I've also hear of horses that fight it every step of the way, and its not pretty.

If its an emergency situation or if you find that you have no means of paying for the vet, shooting is also humane. As long as its done properly in the right place where death is instant, and the horse isn't aware that something is about to happen. If you don't know anything about shooting an animal in this way, don't try it.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> As I work in Medicine and have a full understanding of medication administration I hope I can offer you a good insight on this one.
> 
> Injection is the way to go. The vet will give a tranquilizer (which is mixed with an extremely strong pain killer) to your horse,that will make them very calm and relaxed, to the point where nothing really matters around them. Once they are comfortable they are then given the injection that euthanizes them. They have no idea that it is happening, and they will feel no pain.
> 
> ...


We had to put a horse down last summer and this is how it occured.
I agree with this statement 100%

People can get mad but I consider shooting an animal abuse because if not doen properly then the animal WILL FEEL PAIN!!!!!! Besides your horse has been nothing but loyal to you and you are going to turn around and kill her yourself????


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> I'm throwing in a bit of a curveball:
> I've heard that when animals are put down, they are administered a paralytic agent so they do get tired and appear to go to sleep, but they're really paralyzed - so when they're finally administered the lethal injection, they can't react to it, so we really don't know if they're dying peacefully or if they're really in a tremendous amount of pain. Does that make sense? I heard this in relation to human lethal injection as well..
> Please please tell me if I'm incorrect - I really do want to be wrong about this!!


You are incorrect. The paralytics are given yes, but are part of the final injection which is the lethal part of it. When the final injection is given the horse is already unaware of what is going on.

Cheers


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

My2Geldings said:


> JustDressageIt said:
> 
> 
> > I'm throwing in a bit of a curveball:
> ...


Wonderful. Thank you


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

No Problem


----------



## tim (Dec 31, 2007)

If you don't know what you are doing, you should get the vet to do it, but I recently spoke to the former president of the AAEP who is a fully qualified vet and he has shot all of his own horses that needed to be put down.

The thing is, most people shoot between the eyes which will only give your horse a severely bloody nose, be extremely painful, and require either immediate _proper_ euthanization, or surgery. You have to draw an x between their ears and eyes to do it right.

If you do it right, there's absolutly no pain. It's lights out immediatly. Most people however, cant stand to watch it and so they opt for the injection. He said that it's rare for a client to request gunshot.

Still, the injection isn't all kittens and rainbows either. M2G is right about the medication and the effects, but when they die the only difference between gunshot and injection is the gunshot wound. He said the most disturbing part is the fall. The life goes right out of them and this half ton animal hits the ground like a train. His opinion was that the falling over is the worst part.


----------



## Kyani (Apr 30, 2007)

I agree about the falling over being the worst part. The one I was present at was done through injection - it all happened VERY quickly and painlessly. However, that didn't make the moment the vet puched the plunger down and yelled 'push' any less traumatic: she went down so quickly he had everyone push to make sure she fell into the grave already dug for her.

If done properly, both methods are easy and painless for the horse. It's the owner you really have to worry about.


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

I would choose the injection over a bullet any day.

Either way is not a pleasant thought or a pleasant experience for the horse or owner.


----------



## twodozenroses (Mar 3, 2008)

I have heard some pretty nasty stories of injections going wrong. Horse ends up in huge amounts of pain etc etc  
It happened to a friend of mine and she swears never to use injections again. If you know what your doing then a gun is pretty accurate and instant. Just something to think about...


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

When my pony was put to sleep the vet warned that sometimes things do go wrong. Fortunately, Bandit simply laid down and appeared to go to sleep. 

The important thing is that the vet administers first a dose to allow the horse to essentially "go to sleep" and then the killing dose. My friend had a horse put down in an emergency situation where the vet gave it all in one dose, and the horse went up and over backwards. It was very, very traumatic to witness.

My Arab gelding recently had to be put to sleep in an emergency situation where waiting for the vet would've caused the horse a great deal of pain. My older brother (an avid hunter) shot the horse with a rifle, and he died immediately. Because of his hunting backround, my brother knew where the right spot was to deliver the killing shot. I would not recommend this method to someone who didn't know exactly what they were doing.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I could no imagine what must go thru someone's mind to even consider shooting a horse or any other animal no matter the reason.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I could no imagine what must go thru someone's mind to even consider shooting a horse or any other animal no matter the reason.


Well, what went through my family's mind when they decided to shoot Mirage was that he was most likely in very extreme pain with no hope of recovery. Option 1: call a vet, wait most likely one hour (or more) for the vet to arrive to put the horse down. Option 2: end the horse's suffering immediately.

Which would you prefer?


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

In my opinion, I would say have your vet do it. Shooting is just too inaccurate in my opinion. Both can go wrong, but from my experiance the injection is less painful and less traumatizing for you as the owner. (I'm speaking of regular guns, not captive-bolt which when done correctly is deemed humane.) Lethal injection, from my understanding, is an overdose of a general anesthetic which causes the horse to fall asleep as if going under for surgery and then because of the overdose their heart stops. I think that sounds like the best way to do it.

(And as nickelodeon said, do it in two doeses, not just one)


----------



## sunburst (Mar 6, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> I could no imagine what must go thru someone's mind to even consider shooting a horse or any other animal no matter the reason.


We shot both of our old horses that had to be put down. One of them laid down and couldn't get up and one of them had incurable pneumonia (it developed to the point where she could hardly breath in about two days). Vets are expensive, and it was painless either way. But we live on a ranch--I guess our perspective on killing animals is different than most people's. There was nothing cruel in it, though. It was just faster and easier to do it ourselves. I'm sure the horses didn't care, which is the important part.


----------

